# New member, high FSH, low AMH, doc says not entitled to IVF on NHS?!



## SUE26 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to this... feeling devastated, angry & confused.

We've had all the basic tests done and everything is 'normal' but this week we had our first appointment with the consultant (which we've waited almost 3 months to see!).
He said that my last blood tests showed that I have a high FSH of 17 and a low AMH of 1.1 and that I was closer to menopause than I should be?!
He basically said that there was nothing they could do to help us, that the NHS would not offer us IVF as it's a hormonal problem but we could try IVF if we go private (not sure if we can afford it) or consider an egg donor (again NHS will not fund this).

We were so shocked and upset, he just made us feel that this is the end of the road for us.

Just wondering if anyone else is in the same situation?

Thanks

Sue
Sad & Shocked in Surrey


----------



## Hope74 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Sue, I'm so sorry to hear this has happened to you, and it's totally understandable that you feel extremely angry and upset by this. Having to wait for 3 months and then to be given that bombshell is really devastating.

Just a couple of things I thought about: It is possible to appeal the decision if they've said you are not eligible for IVF on the NHS. I hadn't heard that a 'hormonal problem' could be a deciding factor - I thought it was only being within the right age range, within the weight range, neither partner having any children from before etc. Might be worth trying to appeal, although of course time is always an important factor.

My partner and I were not eligible because he has a child from his previous marriage, so we did go private. If you do think about going private, maybe think about a loan or even a remortgage if you can as it would normally be a better rate. We found that although our treatment was (and is) very expensive, it was spread out so it wasn't as bad as paying it all in one go.

Also, have you thought about egg share? I don't know that much about this (wasn't eligible as I only have 1 ovary and am over 35) but I think you get either free or at least reduced price treatment at private clinics that do this.

Best of luck and remember, it ain't over 'til the fat lady sings!  

Take care x


----------



## Dandanxx (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Sue,

That really doesn't sound right to me  

I would contact your local PCT for their ivf criteria, this should also be on their website. I would just have to double check this. I haven't heard of this before ?

xx


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi ,
I would certainly recheck that I had several fsh tests 16,15,12 13 my egg quality was improved a lot by taking urban wheatgrass for almost 7 months everyday must be taken at the same time. It does work & I would check with the Ivf clinic we were accepted for 1 Ivf shot. I then had  some major luck & fell naturally after 2years so it can happen!! Also purchase sasmar from boots it's about £15 I used that & prett sure also helped.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey hun. 

Being told that you are close to menopause is horrible. I was diognided with pof when I was 27. Our clinic would not offer me ivf ( my amh was  less than 1 and my fsh was over 100). However, we went on the egg donation list which was nhs funded. There was a waiting list if 4 years. Due to this, we went private. But I would defo question ur clinic, or go to another one and get a second opinion.

Good luck. Xxxx


----------



## SUE26 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments, it's comforting to know we're not alone in this!

We are going to see our GP next week to see if we can have a second opinion and also if we can have the blood tests done again in the hope that maybe my FSH has changed..... I had the initial one taken in October but since then have been going for weekly acupuncture and my acupuncturist believes she can help me with my hormone imbalance (she also thinks I have natural killer cell which she is working on).

I've been researching the web like mad and there does seem to be lots of different views and possibilities. Perhaps we can appeal to the NHS for at least one cycle of IVF? It just seems so unfair to have that right to try taken away from us.

Funnily enough we have just been out today and bought some wheatgrass! Lol! I'm willing to try anything at this stage!

We won't and can't give up hope!

Thanks everyone!

Sue xx


----------



## SUE26 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Lisa,

Thanks for your reply to my post!
I popped into Holland & Barrett today and got some wheatgrass, only just realised once I got home that there's no instructions on how to take it!? Do you just add it to water?

Also, you mentioned that it improved your egg quality, how did they measure this, was it just with the blood test on days 1-3 of your cycle or is there another test or scan they can do? 

We've tried the Concieveplus and have just ordered some Preseed so we will see if that helps too!

Thank you!

S
X


----------



## Roodkate (Jun 21, 2012)

Horrible news, I am sorry. I did read that some PCTs are refusing high FSH as the odds are poor. (over 10).

Luckily my PCT does not include it or I'd be out too......mine is 11 and Amh like yours. My clinic did not do FSH - they believe we all deserve 1 go. I had researched alot and wanted to take DHEA which my clinic agreed with and advised. Check it out, it's thought to help.

People with your levels concieve both naturally and with IVF. 

If you have to go private, the lister seem to specialise in high FSH low AMH.

Best wishes

K


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi sue 
Pm you Hun


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to FF, Sue!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Sending you a huge cyberhug for your upsetting diagnosis. It is terrible that you had to wait 3 months to be told this when you understood that everything was ok. Whether someone receives funding very much depends on where they live, perhaps look at the regional section (link below) and see if the other ladies have been able to appeal.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

Poor Response to Treatment With Low AMH/High FSH ~   CLICK HERE  

Complementary and Holistic Approaches - CLICK HERE There you will find boards on fertility friendly foods, acupuncture etc.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

South East ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!          

Sue


----------

